

Top 100 VCs Worldwide Twitter Ranking - Agree with the List? - missy
http://peerreach.com/lists/venture-capital/ww?page=1

======
dirktheman
Top-100 based on what metric? Fund size, total amount of funding,
twittercount?

~~~
missy
I think this list was curated partly by celebrity status. I checked only the
top 5 of that list and the follower number varies , so its not in order of
hightest to lowest.

It cannot be fund size as someone like Dave McClure or Jeff Clavier's funds
have lower fund size then say Khosala Ventures.

